
Evernote is what happens when you mix VC with a Notes app - snake117
https://medium.com/@mobitar/evernote-is-what-happens-when-you-mix-vc-with-a-notes-app-8a6a9ce5a9c5#.xhucjl8x1
======
petra
But evernote isn't only about notes. It's about clipping web pages and other
content.

And it's about search.

~~~
binaryanomaly
Yep, it does much more, imho too much more.

After years I closed my account and moved on to Dropbox paper. Works much
better for me for primarily note taking, has a decent web interface and is
free. For other stuff I use other apps.

Evernote should rethink their value proposition and what kind of app they want
to be.

